# Can anyone suggest good places to buy livefood please?



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

I am having a really struggle to buy affordable livefood online that arrives mostly alive. 

i have tried a few places through google and mostly they aren't very good. 
also tried one or 2 on ebay and these also haven't been good.

given that i live just below scotland and most of the places that come up on search tend to be right down south is there anywhere that is either in scotland or nearer the midlands that does bulk livefoods?

any help would be much appreciated. :2thumb:


----------



## SnakeCrazy333 (Jan 1, 2011)

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile vivarium supplies mail order 

i bought from here a few times:2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I go on to ebay and use the roachfarm,they are brilliant and I buy 1000 at a time which are all in good healthy condition,have used them for 2 years now,never let me down :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i have used roach farm a few times and was very disapointed with the service over the very cold weather. they wouldn't listen to me and were unhelpful to say the least.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

have sent an order through these just now. hopefully these will be good to go until my beasties get to eating size. thank you.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

the shop in my sig is very good and comes highly recommended


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i will bear them in mind. thank you. will see what the first people recommended do. did have to pay for postage but does day it is insured............


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

always used livefoods.co.uk


----------



## MarleyMoe (Dec 26, 2010)

I've ordered from Livefoods on the 3rd and they turned up today (even though i've payed for next day delivery)- but the calciworms are all dead  Stupid parcelforce left them in the cold for near on 2 days. Fortunately i've rung Livefoods up and they're sending me two replacement boxes today. 

Can't fault Livefoods, just make sure you chase parcelforce if thats who they are coming by because they're dire!


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i ordered with livefoods on monday and they still haven't arrived..............


----------



## MarleyMoe (Dec 26, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> i ordered with livefoods on monday and they still haven't arrived..............


Check who its coming by.. if its parcelforce they have got a problem with the hub hence why mine didn't turn up til this morning and i ordered on monday aswell.


----------



## Spirit Crusher (Dec 3, 2010)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I go on to ebay and use the roachfarm,they are brilliant and I buy 1000 at a time which are all in good healthy condition,have used them for 2 years now,never let me down :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


 
I've used roachfarm for a couple of orders recently, have been brilliant so far. Plus I bought some Silk Worms off them and despite them being sent out before the ridiculous snow and spending about 4 days at the delivery office they were all alive when I got them, (not for long, beardies devoured them within seconds as we only managed to get very second rate crickets in the bad weather ) very well packaged too - much better than other places I've bought them.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I use Ricks Livefood exclusivly now - always fast delivery always let you know when it's on it's way great advice and loads of happy/healthy feeders


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i was very impressed with livefood.co.uk or the first recommended one :lol2: brilliant packaging, excellent service. little dearer but only about 3 dead ones in 1000 crickets and 100 locusts. so i think they are great value for money. i bought calci worms too but the beardies aren't keen unfortunately. 

so what could i get that would eat them?
:whistling2:


----------



## atrox1 (Feb 8, 2009)

*BugsRus*

Hi there, I use Bugs RUs as I've known them for years, their livefoods are the healthiest i have ever had, as they last a long time before death. Also they have an offer on for 3 tubs under £5 and i believe they have just reduced their bulk buy bags too. Check out Bugs R Us Livefood reptile food and lizard food Bugs R Us Livefood

Hope this helps 

:2thumb:


----------



## SJB Pet Supplies Limited (Feb 18, 2011)

Dee_Williams said:


> I am having a really struggle to buy affordable livefood online that arrives mostly alive.
> 
> i have tried a few places through google and mostly they aren't very good.
> also tried one or 2 on ebay and these also haven't been good.
> ...


 
*Hello Everyone,

Just to Let You Know Of A Special Offer We Are Running Exclucive to RFUK Users*

*3 Tubs of Live Food For Just £5*
*5 Tubs Of Live Food For Just £7*
*10 Tubs Of Live Food For Just £12*

*Only 50 Tubs Available at this Special price So Why Not Stock Up Now. Valid Until Friday 1st April 2011*

We Supply The Following

Brown Crickets, Black Crickets, Silent Crickets All In Sizes: Hatchlings, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, Std and Adult

Locust/Hoppers In Sizes: Small, 3rd, 4th, 5th and Adult

Meal Worms, Mini Mealworms, Giant Mealworms, Earth Worms, Wax Worms & Fruit Fly


----------

